# ABS, Parking, Airbag, Traction Control lights came on!



## 1Tlew0 (Jan 3, 2015)

*ABS, Parking, Passenger Airbag, Steering, ESP lights came on!*

Hello,

About two weeks ago, I noticed that the ABS, Parking, Airbag, Steering, ESP lights lights came on shortly after I took off in my car. After about ten minutes of driving, the lights would turn off. Now over the past few days, the lights stay on. The only time they're off, is when I first start my vehicle, but they'll come on a few seconds into driving. (But on occasion, the lights will be on when I first start the vehicle as well) It affects my cruise control as well the auto hold. Possibly other things, but that's all I noticed.

The car is a 2010 Volkswagen CC with the 6speed. It has 43k miles 

Is there anything I can do or possibly check to resolve this issue? 

Thanks in advance for any help.

~ Tim


----------



## 1Tlew0 (Jan 3, 2015)

Bump.

Could it possibly be a steering angle sensor?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

1Tlew0 said:


> Bump.
> 
> Could it possibly be a steering angle sensor?


Based on your description this could be due to many reasons. It is hard to tell what should you check next, unless there is somebody here who experienced exactly same problems and knows what was wrong.

If I was you, I would use vagcom to scan my car for error codes.

I would then clear them all and see which error codes come back. Then based on the error codes I get i would take next steps.

If you dont have vagcom then I would recommend finding somebody with one. Or if you are planning to keep your car then buy one, this think will pay itself in long run.

Ross-tech Micro-CAN is enough for you ($250)


----------



## jillsteve143 (Mar 3, 2011)

I had a similar problem with my Passat and it ended up being the ABS module. Pain in the neck. Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

Pain in the neck? Remove electronic ABS unit. Send off for repair. $100. Replace. 
A busted timing belt and smashed valves is a Pain in the neck. ABS rebuild is a breeze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

^^^^Not everyone is a wrench turner.


----------



## jillsteve143 (Mar 3, 2011)

I would love to know where you paid $100?? I traded my core for a rebuild and it was $350 then I had to bring it to a dealer to program it. Depending on your model it can be a pain in the neck. If your not going to provide constructive comments then you don't need to be here. Grow up.


----------



## 1Tlew0 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the responses. 

Im going to bring the vehicle in this week to have it looked at. I'll keep the thread updated in case anyone else runs into a similar problem.

~ Tim


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

gtaylor0 said:


> ^^^^Not everyone is a wrench turner.


I guess not, my mistake. Best off at the dealership. 
For Info modulemasters.com does a great repair service on multiple types of ABS modules.
Now to grow up, apparently.


----------



## 1Tlew0 (Jan 3, 2015)

I just wanted to keep everybody updated here. Just in case anyone else is experiencing the same problem. Ive noticed in the last few days, after warming up my car in the morning, that all the said lights are coming on. But as I start to drive, all the lights will shut off except the airbag light. 

Anyway, I'm having my step father look at it tomorrow, to hopefully diagnose the problem.


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

*Any Progress*

Hi. I'm having the same exact problem on my 2012 cc lux.
All lights came on for the first time this morning on my way to work. Were you able to find some sort of work around. I will scan mine with vagcom when I get home. I just really hope it doesn't turn out to be anything too major. Sigh!


----------



## 1Tlew0 (Jan 3, 2015)

No, I havent unfortunately. My step father came down with the flu, so he was unable to hook it up over the weekend. I'll know for sure what the problem is this week. 

Let me know what you find out. 

~ Tim


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Have you ever replaced the battery? Wonder if it is starting to fail.


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

In my case. Never replaced battery.
The lights didn't come on when I was leaving the office that day....matter of fact, they're yet to come on since then....

Should I be worried still or do I just take this as an intermittent blip in the system?


----------



## soon2bsleeved (May 27, 2012)

*ABS, PARKING, TRACTION, AIRBAG, ADAPTIVE LIGHT SYSTEM Error codes*

I just had this happen to my 2013 CC Sport Plus with 22500 miles on it..

Driving along and out of no where all this lights just came on.. I disconnected the battery for about 15 minutes and then drove the car forabout 15 minutes..

The lights are going away then coming back on.. I guess it is time to call the dealer..

If anyone has another idea let me know. PS.. I do not have the means to scan the ECU..

Thanks in advance..
JC


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

So after 4 - 5weeks with the lights all turning off. They all came back yesterday morning :banghead:
It started the previous night when the ESP Error came up. And my morning all others were on as well.

I had to leave my car at the office Yesterday as I closed pretty late and wasn't sure if it was safe to drive.
I used VAGCOM to scan this morning but I'm not very good at interpreting these things. Can someone one here help me?

Here's the result of my scan here:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ar7bc4fh10mkkd7/Log-FST776CX-WVWHN7AN3CE509241-50320km-31267mi.txt?dl=0

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Please someone help. I had the abs wheel sensor for the rear right wheel replaced but now the lights are all back on once again. What should I do?


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Anybody?


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

^^

Bump


----------



## brucel5256 (Dec 14, 2014)

I just installed lowering springs on my cc yesterday and I have these same lights on now.


----------



## 64hoops (Mar 29, 2016)

*ABS, adaptive lights, airbag issue*

I just had this issue on my 13 CC. First attempt to fix was to replace right rear speed sensor. Did not fix. Second visit to the dealer replaced right rear wheel bearing. So far, so good. Part number 3G0-598-611-A. Good luck


----------



## masteron (Feb 7, 2013)

had the same problem with my 13 cc... I scanned, and it had to be either the left rear speed sensor or the bearing.. It was the bearing after getting a new speed sensor.. the magnetic ring on the bearing was not working correctly...

try going in the vagcom to the speed sensors, and drive your car with it logging.. you can then see which wheel is the one with the problem.. try changing sensors, if its not the sensor, its the bearing...


----------



## vadubster (Mar 24, 2012)

Any update on this? I have been having the same issues for a while now.
Thanks


----------



## Jwalker152 (Feb 1, 2017)

vadubster said:


> Any update on this? I have been having the same issues for a while now.
> Thanks


I had the exact same problem. Believe it or not, it turned out to be a bad bearing. One of the rear bearings had started making a lot of noise and I procrastinated replacing it. Last week the abs, airbag, steering, and ESP lights all came on every time I'd start the car. After driving it for a few minutes all the lights would go out except for the airbag light. I replaced the bearing and its back to normal now. If your bearing is making noise that's more than likely the culprit. If not, it could be the speed sensor that sits behind the bearing.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

if all the lights comes on and car won't shift, then TCU. I had few times it happened, didn't come back so let it be for a while, then I had that in middle of the bridge going to City... shut off started ok, when I came back to house never able to start right after it shut off. got it start and took to shop, it was TCU failing. you need to have scan with VCDS really to find out exactly what needs to be done.


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

*Speed sensor*

I had all of these lights come on as well. I ran a VCDS scan and found that it was a bad ABS/Wheel speed sensor on the front driver side. I live down a dirt road and read that these sensors can get clogged. So i took it out and cleaned it off with brake cleaner, let it soak for a short bit then reinstalled. The warning lights all went away. Not sure that this is your problem but I would suggest a scan first. I got lucky and did not have to spend any money and the fix only took me about 20 minutes. I will now be cleaning all of the sensors when i make adjustments to my coilovers at winter/summer for preventative maintenance.


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

My 2016 Tiguan SEL 4MOTION has developed the same issue after lowering it on coilovers. Going to clean the sensors and check for damage the. VAGCOM the speed sensors. My MIL's included the same as the OP's along with adaptive lights, the light level sensor (attached to the drivers side lower rear a arm) and the TPMS.


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

mosh8877 said:


> My 2016 Tiguan SEL 4MOTION has developed the same issue after lowering it on coilovers. Going to clean the sensors and check for damage the. VAGCOM the speed sensors. My MIL's included the same as the OP's along with adaptive lights, the light level sensor (attached to the drivers side lower rear a arm) and the TPMS.


Yep, bad bearing. Got a nice shiny spot where part of the speed sensor trigger ring was worn away. *** caused by my own stupidity- I forgot to put in the axle bolt when I lowered it***









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mk4jnoelle (May 5, 2016)

*ABS, parking, airbag, traction control lights in 2011 Tiguan*

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this website, but I've had my fair share of Volkswagens. I just purchased a 2011 Tiguan SE last week and fell in love with it, until my ABS, parking, airbag, traction control lights, and steering light came on. My cruise control also stopped working. I did some research on this thread and took my car to the dealership yesterday and referred the mechanic to look at the speed sensors first to save him some steps. Sure enough, it was the speed sensors. I want to thank you guys for posting this thread to help me out and help me teach the mechanic that a young girl knows what she's talking about!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

mk4jnoelle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this website, but I've had my fair share of Volkswagens. I just purchased a 2011 Tiguan SE last week and fell in love with it, until my ABS, parking, airbag, traction control lights, and steering light came on. My cruise control also stopped working. I did some research on this thread and took my car to the dealership yesterday and referred the mechanic to look at the speed sensors first to save him some steps. Sure enough, it was the speed sensors. I want to thank you guys for posting this thread to help me out and help me teach the mechanic that a young girl knows what she's talking about!


Nice! Now you can take it to a new level. Learn how to fix it yourself at home


----------



## Given2Fly (Aug 4, 2020)

*Same issues:*

Just bought a 2017 Jetta and I've had these lights come on the last two days, but they go away right away after a few seconds. Anyone know what the charge might be going to the dealership? #BallparkPricing


----------



## AgentSmith (Apr 24, 2019)

Given2Fly said:


> Just bought a 2017 Jetta and I've had these lights come on the last two days, but they go away right away after a few seconds. Anyone know what the charge might be going to the dealership? #BallparkPricing


Typically $300-$400 per sensor that needs replacing. I'd wait until they stay on continuously. Just know that the day will come sooner than later.


----------



## Yaemish (Sep 12, 2018)

It's like an $80 sensor if you buy from VW.


----------



## Chuck Longlois (Mar 25, 2021)

jillsteve143 said:


> I had a similar problem with my Passat and it ended up being the ABS module. Pain in the neck. Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Chuck Longlois (Mar 25, 2021)

I’m having this problem as well, but it was caused by me trying to get the car out of an icy spot. I tried everything I could to get it free but all I ended up with was all these lights on. They are on at startup. Disconnecting the battery and reconnecting it made no difference. My CanOBD2 code reader sees nothing. 
Drove it down the road. Now the only light left is the anti skid light. ESP OFF and AUTO HOLD are inop. I’ll drive it to work tomorrow and see what happens.


----------

